# Favorite residential gas stove brand / model?



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

We just bought a new house, and we want to replace the electric stove with a gas one. We're on a budget, so I'm skipping the beautiful commercial-style residential stoves and just looking at regular ol' residential gas stoves. What recommendations do you have for a decent gas stove? I'd be willing to consider anything under $1000. Dual fuel is not necessary though it is a plus. Thanks for your insights!!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Just replaced our old Westinghouse with a Frigidaire LGGF305MKF -- "stainless-look," small lower oven (really not much more than a warmer"), five burners, etc., etc., yadda, yadda.  We like it heap much plenty, no problems (knock wood) so far.

BDL


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, BDL.  We're actually looking for a relatively large oven, it's one of the reasons the wife is on board with replacing it as soon as possible (damn you stereotypes!).


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to have been ambiguous.

With few exceptions 30" stoves have ovens about the same size. The small, lower oven I referred to was... wait for it... the _lower _oven; located where many stoves have a storage drawer.

The upper oven is indeed standard sized (5.0 cu ft), has a convection fan, and all the other usual high end bells and whistles. It should satisfy your wife providing she has relatively normal expectations.

The broiler might lack a few therms compared to a faux commercial with an IR, but when I want serious heat I go elsewhere anyway.

A picture is worth a thousand words, but a link will get you both. So, take a gander.

BDL


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks BDL!  I apparently have not been looking long enough, I had never seen a lower oven before in a 30" range.  Thanks for the recommendation, I always value your opinion.


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

BDL, one question about the Frigidaire: the website does not seem to show any dual settings for the burners.  Do any of the burners have a very low simmer type setting, utilizing only a small inner ring?  I haven't cooked on gas seriously before, but it's my understanding that some stoves have a hard time operating at very low heat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The back, right burner is a small, low powered "simmer burner" which does slow very well.  The other back burner can be adjusted almost as slow. 

Both front burners are faster, with the right-side having a large diameter, suitable for a pan, and the left a smaller diameter, better for a pot.  I use both on their lowest settings to hold a simmer frequently, as my wife's kettle and some of her other stuff always seems to be on the back. They work well enough for slow simmering; but if I wanted to do something like hold butter, I'd use one of the back burners.

The middle is a long oval, good for a stove-top grill or griddle (the stove comes with both open and griddle tops for the middle burner), and also for a long pot like a fish poacher, an oval braiser, or when making sauce with the drippings in a roasting pan.  It's a competent simmer burner for that sort of big pot.

I like the range quite a bit, which is why I mentioned it at all.

BDL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Weasel

 I know your on a budget. I assume you have both energies. If it's a new kitchen might

want to rule out gas cook top and a wall oven. I had a quasi commercial range. Ripped it out after 6 mnts.

I might have had a lemon? Oven was crazier then the cook. I went with  cook top and KA double wall ovens. I'm a happy camper.

just my 2


----------



## lettucebgr8 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Blue Star gas range, 6 burner, that I chose because of several reasons, mainly that the oven can hold *full size *baking sheets! (plus you can have it made in just about any color you can imagine!! Mine is bright red!) I absolutely love my Blue Star range and have not had a single issue with it in the 4 years that i've owned it.


----------



## phreon (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a Maytag MGR5765QDB (last letter is the color code I think) (2) 9.3k burners, (1) 600-6k burner and (1) 16k burner. 5.22 Cu/In oven. I've never had a problem with it and the oven seems accurate. No whistles like convection, but it was about $550.

It looks like mine has been discontinued and been replaced by the MGR7665 which has (2) 15K burners, a better simmer burner and sleeker styling.


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I was bored and nosing around the forum, so I thought I'd weigh in with my results.  I bought a GE Adora middle of the line range/ove, about $800.  It's 90% the cooking appliance I want it to be.  I like to stir-fry, or as best as you can approximate in a residence, and the 16k BTU front burner provides almost enough power for that.  One day it might be nice to have the 18-20k you see in some of the more top end residential stoves.  I have a 600 CFM hood which vents the smoke, heat, and oil well.

The middle, oval burner just isn't all that useful, is it?  At 800 BTU and spead out over a large area I find it very weak.  I've tried using it for things like blistering corn, bell peppers etc but it just has no power to it and I use a few of the side burners instead.  In addition, it comes with an optional griddle, but I'm not sure I see the point: it's quite narrow, and the burner doesn't really have the power to adequately heat it.  In a perfect world this burner would run 2X as hot and come with a grill-style grating instead of griddle, and I would use it to grill veggies inside in the winter (meat would just be too messy, I never hear good things about stove top grills for meat).

The oven vent fan also annoys me.  The oven vents through the back panel, but the fan blows the smoke FORWARD.  My hood is powerful enough to let me stir-fry on the "power boil" setting of the biggest burner without setting off my smoke alarm.  However, in the first 15 minutes of roasting a turkey at 500 the oven is blowing out enough smoke to set off the alarm.  The hood doesn't capture it very well because the vent fan blows it forward with great force, and half of it escapes the hood easily.  Why such an obnoxious design?


----------

